# Getting my first Rabbits this Saturday



## Mikedero1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am gettign 3 does and 1 buck this weekend the Buck is a Dutch and the does are dutch and nz crosses. 

 I am building their cages tonight and until spring they are staying in our basement. AS we are buried under 4 feet of snow and I can not get out there to build one yet.


 I can not wait


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 12, 2013)

You will love them. :bun


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 12, 2013)

How fun. You will soon have many rabbits.
LOL


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well we are picking them up on Sunday as I have still a ton of work to get done. Once I get them in I will post pictures of them.

 Also a question regarding cage sizes

 For my Buck I was going to make the Cage 30X32 and for the does 30X36 and both 24 tall. is that a good size? I rather go on the larger side they are goign to be all wire cages

This is how I am going to make my hutchs


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 14, 2013)

Those cage sizes sound big enough.


----------



## Mikedero1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I started a website a few days ago, we are starting our own little Urban Farm. I will be doing Rabbits of course along with Chickens, Quail and Ducks. As well as a ton of herbs and Spices. Right now to kick off the site I am having a contest all you have to do is comment on the Lip Balm blog and on 2/28/2013 there will be a drawing for free samples. they are handmade, We will also be doing Goat Milk soap, Hand lotions, Lip Balms and a ton of other stuff. Not sure on the rules of this site as some forum boards dont allow. but it will be on my signature soon enough.

 I have another question TSC had the 5 pound feeders on sale for 4.99 so I bought them and they look way to big to go on the cages anyone else use them this big?



http://www.mjsurbanfarm.com/default.html


----------



## nawma (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck Mike. You will no doubt enjoy your rabbit venture.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Those are very nice cages!  You could probably put them closer together, ie do two under every 4' x 8' sheet of plywood...

Good sizes too. I like AT LEAST 30" x 36" for the does, bigger is better; with the doe, the babies, the nestbox, and a ice water bottle even the big cages can get pretty crowded. Especially if you have a large size rabbit breed.*


----------



## Citylife (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with whitemountainranch...  you do not need them to be built quite that well.  There is No need for the room in between, you could hang another row under your currant cages and eliminate a few 2x4's.  
I recommend asking around....... as there are many of us who have spent a grand for one egg or one rabbit meal.  Dont waste money like we all have.......... ask for our help.

d


----------



## BYJR1434 (Mar 1, 2013)

yes, i totally agree, thats what we are here for, so people who start up can learn from our mistakes as we have. The rabbit and farming community is strong, and people on byh are some of the nicest people who just want to make it easier for others. A  small stable 8'-10' frame that the cages could set on would suit much better as you could maximize space while still providing perfectly for em. wood easily absorbs urine, so less is better.
Welcome an good luck with your ventures.


----------



## Mikedero1 (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks all I have switched up my plans but right now my yard is buried with snow so I am at least 2 weeks away from starting my planning

 I am going to build them all in one shelter  10X8 this way I can fit them and a grow out cage all in one shelter. I will post the pics once I start


----------



## Mikedero1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Started building my hutch today. I got the plans from youtube. it is 10 foot X 4 foot

here is my first stage completed


----------



## BunnyRabbit (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it going to be six holes? Or is that just for support? 
Looking good so far, sometimes the frame is the hardest part.


----------



## Mikedero1 (Mar 11, 2013)

It was going to be 6 buty I decided to make it 3 so that they had more room. I will be building 2 of these the other one will be 6 and used as grow out bins


----------

